# Stupid question about Bruckner



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

I think I've heard that Bruckner was an organist. Is that right?

If so, did he actually compose for the organ? I don't think I'm familiar with any organ works by him.


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes, he was an organist but he didn't write any great works for the organ. His motets sometimes require organ accompaniment and his symphonies sound like orchestral organ music, if that counts..


----------



## Bach (Jun 2, 2008)

http://www.answers.com/topic/bruckner-organ-works


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Yes, Bruckner was an organist, but to my knowledge he never wrote exclusively for the organ. He wrote a piece called "Te Deum," but it's not an organ piece, it was scored for chorus, orchestra, and organ. He also wrote some motets and masses, which many are accompanied by the organ.

But, what he's remembered most by, are his symphonies.


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

Interesting! Many thanks.

Edit: I'm listening through samples from that linked album, Bach... not bad


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

Not only was he an organist, but a GREAT one from all accounts. His St Florian playing was reputed to be among the best in Europe. Whether that's true is subject to conjecture. I know Robert Simpson talks about this in his book.

Jim


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

Bach said:


> his symphonies sound like orchestral organ music, if that counts..


Interesting. I think I'd read this somewhere before, but I'm not sure I entirely understand it (not surprising, as the only Bruckner I have so far is symphony 4).


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

And 1 only have his string quintet.


----------

